# Some C-Band install pictures.



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I finally took the time to scan some old pictures of some of the more interesting c-band installs that I did ages ago. I've posted them here: http://www.pbase.com/rking401/satellite_installs&page=all if anyone is interested.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow, that's 1 big dish...don't know anything about C-band...why go with that vs. D/E*?


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

beautiful pictures, Richard

love the C-Band stuff. Lots of good stuff on there still


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks, Tony. They were all things of beauty.  Those pictures started in the 1989-90 time frame with the latest probably in 1995.

Don....
C-band is where all this started. In fact all the satellite/cable companies still get a very large portion of their feeds off of C-band systems, in slightly larger configurations than I have shown in the pix. A good picture required a dish of at least 7 1/2' diameter. The bigger the dish the better the picture, so I sold and installed mostly 10' systems. Much of the programming in the begining was free, but when HBO scrambled, the writting was on the wall as to the future of free satellite and eventually all the good stuff scrambled. Even though scrambled, most of it was still available through a variety of program packagers and subscription packages. There was real competition among the packagers so pricing for a good package of programming was quite reasonable. At the peak there were over 2,000,000 subscribed dishes in the US. As of last month there were just over 68,000 remaining.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for the education!


----------

